# Firefox 3.6 released



## Sensi Karate (Jan 22, 2010)

Firefox 3.6 was just released today. I just switched from Chrome to Firefox and the speeds are as nearly if not as fast as Chrome. It also comes with many more security and other features to compete with the new rivals emerging. Great job Mozilla. 

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.6/releasenotes/

Have a try.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## human_error (Jan 22, 2010)

it's working great - tip for anyone moving to 3.6 and finding some addons aren't compatible and so are not enabled can install the nightly tester tools addon and then they can force firefox to run addons which it was stopping before - i did this on firethrottle, tab preview and firetorrent and they all work fine, just not updated with compatability listed for the new browser.


----------



## a_ump (Jan 22, 2010)

wonder how it does in the futuremark browser bench. downloadin to test


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 22, 2010)

a_ump said:


> wonder how it does in the futuremark browser bench. downloadin to test



Sweet. Love to see it compared to Chrome. It really feels much faster then its predecessors and I can feel no difference between the speeds of Chrome and Firefox both browsing and starting them up speeds.


----------



## a_ump (Jan 22, 2010)

Chrome still did better for me by bout 1.1k points in peacekeeper. 
Chrome Score





Firefox 3.6 Score





I used to love FF, but i got fed up with it crashing on me(dunno why it used to) so i switched to chrome. What honestly got me hooked on chrome is how u can either just type in anything and it auto google searches for u. I use google a bunch so idk lol but i love that feature which no other browser has.

EDIT: lmao at IE 8.0's score of 1.1k....just sad i mean come on microsoft....

EDIT2: lol my Internet Explorer 8.0 score....





retried 2 times, errors in the same spot and i have all updates installed.


----------



## qubit (Jan 22, 2010)

human_error said:


> it's working great - tip for anyone moving to 3.6 and finding some addons aren't compatible and so are not enabled can install the nightly tester tools addon and then they can force firefox to run addons which it was stopping before - i did this on firethrottle, tab preview and firetorrent and they all work fine, just not updated with compatability listed for the new browser.



Hey, thanks for the tip. You solved the problem seconds after I discovered 3.6 was out from this thread and I started wondering about my add-ons. 

Saved some important ones such as IETab.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 22, 2010)

Nothing beats the simplicity of Chrome and the CORRECT visual hierarchy of the TABs. Let's hope google upgrade chrome a little; for security and to improve rendering of some websites. I still prefer chrome over FF


----------



## qubit (Jan 22, 2010)

There's one reason and one reason alone why FF beats all the other browsers hands down: Flashblock & Ad Block Plus. No more annoying in-your-face animated ads. Ever. Until a competing browser can offer this, I'm not interested.

Sure, I might have it as a second browser, in the same way as IE, but nothing more.


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it just me, or has it some kind of 'smooth' scrolling enabled, when you click to see your bookmarks?


----------



## qubit (Jan 22, 2010)

Lillebror said:


> Is it just me, or has it some kind of 'smooth' scrolling enabled, when you click to see your bookmarks?



It's instant for me. Perhaps there's a new setting in it?


----------



## Squirrely (Jan 22, 2010)

Saw this post and upgraded, thanks for the heads up. 

Don't notice too much of a difference in browsing speed...but it did open quicker/load all my tabs which were saved. Anyone else notice that? Or it's just me wanting it to be faster...haha.


----------



## qubit (Jan 22, 2010)

It feels faster to me too.


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 22, 2010)

qubit said:


> It's instant for me. Perhaps there's a new setting in it?



Appeared to be a new setting! - toolkit.scrollbox.smoothScroll - has to be false instead of true.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2010)

Lets hope this version is better than the last, i switched to chrome.. ff locked up and crashed on me a lot.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2010)

two things:

one: scrolling feels weird. its faster or something, and i dont like it.

two: "child" tabs spawning after parent tabs annoys the shit out of me.

See Here for how to revert to the old method.



also:


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> two things:
> 
> one: scrolling feels weird. its faster or something, and i dont like it.
> 
> ...


 
two means I don't have to install Tabs Open Relative anymore, YAY!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2010)

My only complaint is that i wish it was in the tools -> options settings, and not hidden away in about:config

Its something odd to change so late in the game, guaranteed to piss more people off than it helps.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 22, 2010)

It's like all the tests are deliberately rigged against IE 

Edit: I'm kinda disappointed that the new you tube html5 videos feature isn't supported on FF


----------



## a_ump (Jan 22, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Lets hope this version is better than the last, i switched to chrome.. ff locked up and crashed on me a lot.



same here


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2010)

a_ump said:


> same here



sounds odd. i've never had FF lock up on me, except on a few rare circumstances (updating flash tended to fix them)


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 22, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Lets hope this version is better than the last, i switched to chrome.. ff locked up and crashed on me a lot.



Ditto.  Also java and adobe shockwave released updates yesterday too.


----------



## Easo (Jan 22, 2010)

O, at last!


----------



## qubit (Jan 22, 2010)

Is anyone having trouble downloading 3.6 from www.mozilla.com ? Trying to install it at work at the moment.

Looks like their website is a little saturated with its popularity.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2010)

qubit said:


> Is anyone having trouble downloading 3.6 from www.mozilla.com ? Trying to install it at work at the moment.
> 
> Looks like their website is a little saturated with its popularity.




here ya go

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YOFWN1OH


----------



## temp02 (Jan 22, 2010)

This version does indeed feel faster, and also a new "Pimp My Browser" feature, Personas.


----------



## Naelex (Jan 22, 2010)

loving the faster scrolling, feels much smoother ( on some sites for me it was considerably 'choppy').

what is the difference between personas and themes o.0

edit: that new tab function is indeed annoying, thanks for the link


----------



## qubit (Jan 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> here ya go
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YOFWN1OH



Thanks M.

It appears the work computer was actually struggling, however. I downloaded it in a flash using IE* but then it struggled to install it, the installer hanging and then crashing. A reboot later and everything worked properly.

*I've put money in the swear box, I swear.


----------



## temp02 (Jan 22, 2010)

Naelex said:


> loving the faster scrolling, feels much smoother ( on some sites for me it was considerably 'choppy').
> 
> what is the difference between personas and themes o.0



AFAIK, themes only allow you to change the icons, but then again, I don't change those icons/themes for quite a while now, IMO _Personas_ are no more than "backgrounds" for the Firefox interface. (Theme + Persona should be the equivalent to a skin on other application I think).


----------



## Naelex (Jan 22, 2010)

ahh thanks for clearing that up, i like how it instantly changes just by mouse roll over - there's some really nice ones available, getting the Personas plus addon now


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sounds odd. i've never had FF lock up on me, except on a few rare circumstances (updating flash tended to fix them)



Well both PC and MAC versions mesed up on me, im actually using ie8 on my desktop  Just haven't done anything about it yet.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 22, 2010)

blimey sometimes it scrolls too fast..lol

its much better tho


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 22, 2010)

I love firefox because of its add on's when i used chrome it would crash at least 3-4 times a day never have i had a problem with FF on my w7 but on my mac i have problems but i blame mac i hate you apple but it was free


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> two things:
> 
> one: scrolling feels weird. its faster or something, and i dont like it.
> 
> ...



1) yeah it scrolls down twice as many lines as it used to.  i am getting used to it.

2) thanks man!  i went to about:config and searched for tabs but i was looking for 'grouping', yeesh what a complicated name they gave it.  you would think with the massive amount of extra space they have left under tab options it wouldn't be such a big deal to add that option.

and the option for scrolling less lines at a time, they could put that in the options window but they don't. grr.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2010)

both of these should be options in firefox itself, not hidden away... they cant exactly break the program - so why arent they standard options?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> both of these should be options in firefox itself, not hidden away... they cant exactly break the program - so why arent they standard options?



It's Mozilla.
I'm still unhappy about the close tab button on the last tab or the close window with last tab behavior.


----------



## shk021051 (Jan 23, 2010)

im wait for 3.6.1


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 23, 2010)

sweet got it


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2010)

I recommend minefield over normal firefox any day.  It's updated much more often.

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/minefield/


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 23, 2010)

wow thanks Binge, that minefield is amazing, i remember that i had this browser a bit back, kinda just accidentally stumbled upon it, but never found it back after i reformatted.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 23, 2010)

Binge said:


> I recommend minefield over normal firefox any day.  It's updated much more often.
> 
> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/minefield/



nightly trunks as everyday browser = bad idea


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah the best part is that if I report errors with good detail, however few there are, are fixed before the end of the next work day.



pr0n Inspector said:


> nightly trunks as everyday browser = bad idea



That's silly.  I've never been happier.  The browser also won't update unless you let it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 23, 2010)

Always ask for my password for internet proxy on every single site I visit, any solutions to that? Its my only gripe tho.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 23, 2010)

3.6 seems quite a bit snappier for me at home and at work.  Love it.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 23, 2010)

Binge said:


> Yeah the best part is that if I report errors with good detail, however few there are, are fixed before the end of the next work day.
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly.  I've never been happier.  The browser also won't update unless you let it.



Again, nightly builds as everyday browser = bad idea.


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 23, 2010)

Javascript Performance:

Google Chrome 3.0.195.38 with *default* settings







Firefox 3.6 with the usual *speed hacks implemented in about:config*






Obviously, firefox has become a bit faster, but even speed hacked, it does not beat chrome.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 23, 2010)

dcf-joe said:


> Javascript Performance:
> 
> Google Chrome 3.0.195.38 with *default* settings
> 
> ...


Did my own test.

Chrome Beta > Safari 4.1 > Firefox 3.6


----------



## DaveK (Jan 23, 2010)

Been using 3.6 for awhile and Personas for a lot longer, I like them both.


----------



## Pickles24 (Jan 30, 2010)

Has anyone had any problems with 3.6?  I takes me all over the place when searching, and hangs on simple .php uploads.  I know it's not virus related because this system still has that fresh install smell..


----------



## MK4512 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmm...

Upgraded, still not enough for me to switch off of chrome... 

Faster than before though!


----------



## a_ump (Jan 30, 2010)

same here MK4512, chrome is just....awesome lol. the built in auto google search when u type something in the address bar is what has me hooked on it.


----------



## Pickles24 (Jan 30, 2010)

It must be AVG giving Firefox fits, cause it's working properly in Ubuntu Studio.


----------



## skylamer (Apr 2, 2010)

3.6.3 is now here

http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/central/
http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/


Download: http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.6.3&os=win&lang=en-US
Changelog: http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.6.3/releasenotes/


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

skylamer said:


> 3.6.3 is now here
> 
> http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/central/
> http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/
> ...









yep, it is


----------



## DaveK (Apr 2, 2010)

Yay! I think I was using the beta of this, I can't remember there's too many updates


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 2, 2010)

I just updated.  Still not as fast as chrome.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 2, 2010)

yea, i think its funny how FF had been the best browser for a long time n then chrome comes n bam, raises the bar.


----------



## Goodman (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't want to sound ungrateful , but wouldn't this belong more in the General Softwares section?
It is a software after all


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2010)

a_ump said:


> yea, i think its funny how FF had been the best browser for a long time n then chrome comes n bam, raises the bar.



chrome has more security problems than buying insurance from a homeless guy. fast or not, no thanks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 3, 2010)

I dont trust software like that especially when its coming from some company that is trying to start a monopoly. Chrome OS and Chrome Browser need atleast 5 years before they will be any good especially when stuff such as Direct X has hold of market for Media API and that everything has to be windows compatible to work.


----------

